# How do i get good at freestyle snowboarding?



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Fitzy said:


> I want to get really good at freestyle tricks. Right now i can do 180's/grabs and boardslides front and back pretty easily but i want to take it to the next level. What can i do to "go big"


You can look into something like this.
Freestyle snowboard trick tips, videos and lessons. Learn how to Snowboard from the pros.<


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

just go big is all you can really do. work your way up the jump sizes.
also work on all of your tricks on bigger features too. then go to 360s on these larger features, 540s, etc.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Practice = progression IMO. That's all you can really do. Just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

ride with friends who are better than you and will motivate you to throw down more...this helps big time


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah riding with people better than you not only motivates you but will help because they already know the small nuances of more progressive tricks. It's usually the small things that hold people back and it helps to know what they are if you want to learn a new trick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Everything that has been said here is valid, but more importantly practice.


----------



## SnowtoriousBIG (Feb 8, 2010)

I would love to get real feedback on the snowboard addiction videos. The samples are a pretty damn good, I learned a couple things just from them. The issue is that the creator of those videos has about 10 names on every boarding site and immediately spams his products any chance he can get with a biased review.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

SnowtoriousBIG said:


> I would love to get real feedback on the snowboard addiction videos. The samples are a pretty damn good, I learned a couple things just from them. The issue is that the creator of those videos has about 10 names on every boarding site and immediately spams his products any chance he can get with a biased review.


Just think of it like this. A lesson(s) would cost much more and waste your day at the slope and this one you can rewind over and over again. The only thing is that you won't get "feedback" from the guy in the video. 

I can't imagine how thier "internet coaching" would really work, though. Unless you have like a friend with a connected webcam setup on the slope with you. Otherwise, you would just get some sort of "consultation" I guess. Or maybe an skype enabled smartphone???

It seems they have quite a few "fans" in thier Facebook page, though...considering Snowboarding instructions is really still a "niche" product.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

SnowtoriousBIG said:


> I would love to get real feedback on the snowboard addiction videos. The samples are a pretty damn good, I learned a couple things just from them. The issue is that the creator of those videos has about 10 names on every boarding site and immediately spams his products any chance he can get with a biased review.


I've bought the program myself. The amount of detail in the instruction is more than anywhere else I've ever found. If you have an Ipod or Iphone, then just buy the downloadable program which you can also watch on your computer. I personally didn't see a point in buying the DVD. It costs more, and the downloadable program comes with everything that the DVD comes with. The DVD just comes with extra stuff like t-shirts, stickers, etc. 

I forgot the guy's name, but when I emailed them that I wasn't sure if I should get the DVD or downloadable programs, he sent me a coupon for 20% off. 

It sucks that you gotta pay for it, but the detail was really good. So I was okay with it.

And no, I'm not with them. Check my posts, I'm a noob.

Edit: Obviously you have a computer. So just buy the downloadable one if you get it. They say it's cooler if you have the DVD cause you can watch it on your big screen. But unless you're really really far-sighted, you should be fine.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought them as well about 3 weeks ago and they are loaded with good info, I've already incorporated a few things he teaches into my riding. He coaches at Camp of Champions and knows his shit. I signed up for the news letter and they sent me a 20% off code about 2 weeks later. I bought the downloads because the shipping on the DVD's was like $20.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

IMO, the DVD's are better because you can watch it with friends that you board with. It's hard to crowd arround a laptop and stuff. The price difference isn't THAT much. And if you burn the mp4's and watch it on the ever expanding TV's these days, it won't look that great. It would look like you compiled something from Youtube.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Enigmatic said:


> ride with friends who are better than you and will motivate you to throw down more...this helps big time


Indeed. Works for all boarding sports.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> IMO, the DVD's are better because you can watch it with friends that you board with. It's hard to crowd arround a laptop and stuff. The price difference isn't THAT much. And if you burn the mp4's and watch it on the ever expanding TV's these days, it won't look that great. It would look like you compiled something from Youtube.


PC to TV hookup anyone?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Fizzlicious said:


> PC to TV hookup anyone?


I saw a device that plays pc files off of an external hard drive but I'm not sure what the conversion rate is...I have a 50in Plasma and need something that will convert to 1080p. Do you know if there is anything out there like that?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I saw a device that plays pc files off of an external hard drive but I'm not sure what the conversion rate is...I have a 50in Plasma and need something that will convert to 1080p. Do you know if there is anything out there like that?


probably microsoft expression or if you are computer smart try super converter


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

what is it called? i cant find it. snowboard addiction?


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

just sit at home and play COD. You will be sponsored in no time! As mentioned above ride with people who are better. They will push you and then you will progress faster


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I saw a device that plays pc files off of an external hard drive but I'm not sure what the conversion rate is...I have a 50in Plasma and need something that will convert to 1080p. Do you know if there is anything out there like that?


Note the if you convert it to 1080p, it would look a little blurrier on a 50 in...if tha matters to you.

Some laptops have an HDMI out, which is what many new TV's use. You can then treat this like a monitor. But if you're in a vacation home with a CRT or something, or an older TV, you would need like some video converter to RCA cables and stuff. The red white yellow things.

But a DVD is a DVD so you can just burn it and most places would have that.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

alecdude88 said:


> probably microsoft expression or if you are computer smart try super converter


I believe MS Expression is some sort of "professional" thing.
Nero is more geared toward home users, or Roxy is another popular one.


----------



## SnowtoriousBIG (Feb 8, 2010)

avenged1985 said:


> just sit at home and play COD. You will be sponsored in no time! As mentioned above ride with people who are better. They will push you and then you will progress faster


Riding with people is all well and good if you have better people to ride with. Over the past 6 years I would guess I have ridden alone 90 percent of the time. And when I finally convince some kids to head out I'm better than them. Anyway, I guess that all I'm saying is that telling someone to ride with better people is often much easier said than done. I might as well just buy the videos, they cost the same as a good night out at the bars, and I usually have nothing to show after that.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

SnowtoriousBIG said:


> Riding with people is all well and good if you have better people to ride with. Over the past 6 years I would guess I have ridden alone 90 percent of the time. And when I finally convince some kids to head out I'm better than them. Anyway, I guess that all I'm saying is that telling someone to ride with better people is often much easier said than done. I might as well just buy the videos, they cost the same as a good night out at the bars, and I usually have nothing to show after that.


Some people will discover it just by trial and error if they don't have "better friends". But even if you do have better friends, most of them will just say..."just twist you board 90 degrees, man", etc. But chances are that many of them don't even know how they are doing it because it has become instinct. 

The videos / manuals / mp3's and "motivational speechs" or whatever will not make you Shaun White after watching it 100 times before your next lift. But it will give you basic principles that you can apply to learning to do tricks and ideally...help you learn them with LESS trial and error...and LESS pain. Ultimately, unless you are a cyborg, you will still need lots of practice (sometimes workouts) before you can get your body to do what you see them describe in the vidoes.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Practice and work your way up, don't go to big right away or you'll pay. 

Yesterday it was my second time snowboardining in a few years so I decided to have some fun and hit the terrain park, I couldn't find any small jumps so I had to ride off the sides of jumps and eventually worked up enough confidence to hit the medium sized jump and I landed it, surprisingly, but then I got the smart idea of hitting the large jump...ya it wasn't the bets idea but I kept trying, luckily they closed the park before I got another attempt to hurt myself worse XD. It was fun though.


----------

